# coordinates



## gonz1643 (Jun 13, 2008)

I finally got a gps for my boat. I am looking for some coordinates for the inshore wrecks. like the old pipes from the steam plant on NAS. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Trust me, many have tried this question all have received the following answer: "You'd have better luck asking someone if you could sleep with their wife!" People are real protective of bay wrecks.

Best bet is to cruise around real slow and watch the bottom machine.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll give em to ya. I'll pm ya this evening and give you some bay numbers to get you started. 

Take care
B


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats super nice of ya Brant. Why not just post them and you wont have a hundred pms asking for the same. Took along time for the rest of us to find them, and some investment into good equipment.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*yea*

Yea why would you want to share public numbers with someone you don't know ?? You must some kind of special-- oh meant nuts.

:whistling:


inshorecatch said:


> Thats super nice of ya Brant. Why not just post them and you wont have a hundred pms asking for the same. Took along time for the rest of us to find them, and some investment into good equipment.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

submariner said:


> Yea why would you want to share public numbers with someone you don't know ?? You must some kind of special-- oh meant nuts.
> 
> :whistling:


Heaven forbid someone asks for help and they receive help, when you had to invest so much hard work in finding you PUBLIC numbers. 
I could understand if the numbers were a private wreck that you put alot of time an effort into to get set up and fish-able. As far as Capt. Peacher being crazy, If crazy is helping a fellow fisherman out then I'm a psychotic mother f'er. Grow the f*** up and stop whining. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

there's more wrecks out there than people think, i pick up a new spot almost everytime I go out watching my machine while I run. There's also 1000's of published public numbers online, some obviously much better than other but catching good fish on public stuff is not hard.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Guess I wasn't really clear When I said special I meant a nice person- the nuts part was joking I agree with you, sharing public number is not wrong, in fact I often share semi-privite numbers. 
The sarcasm in my post obviously was not understood. Do I still have to grow up?? :whistling:
By the way what does f*** spell ?? I will stop whining now :yes:



BigRed38 said:


> Heaven forbid someone asks for help and they receive help, when you had to invest so much hard work in finding you PUBLIC numbers.
> I could understand if the numbers were a private wreck that you put alot of time an effort into to get set up and fish-able. As far as Capt. Peacher being crazy, If crazy is helping a fellow fisherman out then I'm a psychotic mother f'er. Grow the f*** up and stop whining. :thumbsup:


----------



## psalzman (Mar 26, 2008)

Ive been looking for "public" bay numbers off and on for like YEARS and have never found any (other than a single wreck 10 ft off ft Pickens). Apparently my Google skills suck if there are thousands out there... Never even bothered trying to ask on PFF, figured the answer would be an astounding NO WAY

So anyone mind sharing their wife?

(or numbers!)


----------



## gonz1643 (Jun 13, 2008)

well dang I did not know I was going to stir up such a up roar over a simple question.. I have just one on my machine that I found worth while... and when I looked on line on google earth, if just showed where they were not the coordinates..


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Look on mbt divers website. They should have lots of escambia numbers. All public numbers are published by county online, knowing which ones are worth fishing is what takes time and lots of gas burning. There are 1000s out there.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

You can have by exwives!


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Those pipes are easy to find with a bottom machine.


----------



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

The Sertoma Local Fishing Tips and Guide mag has all the #'s


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

gonz1643 said:


> I finally got a gps for my boat. I am looking for some coordinates for the inshore wrecks. like the old pipes from the steam plant on NAS. any help would be appreciated.


Those lists are for offshore.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

submariner said:


> Guess I wasn't really clear When I said special I meant a nice person- the nuts part was joking I agree with you, sharing public number is not wrong, in fact I often share semi-privite numbers.
> The sarcasm in my post obviously was not understood. Do I still have to grow up?? :whistling:
> By the way what does f*** spell ?? I will stop whining now :yes:


I hear ya. I'm always pissing guys off on here, just trying to be funny.


----------

